# The Archery Program "TAP"



## Pmurray60 (Jul 24, 2014)

The FPS calculation is more of a ball park. The actual sight in method they offer is much more accurate. At least with Archer's advantage. Even using that method I still take the sight tapes it generates and I go out to test them for accuracy. It's worth putting in the time to get the most accurate sight tape you can. 

Also it shows you are marginally weak spined with that set up. Have you paper tuned or walk back tuned? If you're getting a tail left tear then take a turn out on your limb bolts. Once again the calculator is a good guideline but actual testing and results will get you a lot closer to perfect arrow flight and a correctly spined arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

TAP Pro is only as accurate as the information you input. 
It is paramount that you MEASURE the specs it asks for and put them in this way. 
For instance, measure the draw length on a drawing board, don't just go by what module (or setting) you have on the cam. 
Pin to peep, peep to arrow, draw weight brace height, arrow eight; everything must be measured to get a good tape and good spine recommendation. 

Read this to figure out the clicks/turns for your sight:
http://www.thearcheryprogram.com/tips-tricks/17-clicks-and-turns

Of course, you don't need clicks/turns if you use calculate everything. 

If you don't have a chronograph, or if you don't trust yours, you can use the Two Sight Mark method to determine speed and then input this into the program for your speed; or at least check your chrono readings. 

You can save the data for your bow in the database as well; this way when you change something it will automatically make the corrections on everything else; you do this in the Bow Form, under "My Bows", click :utilities", click "edit database", select My Bows from the list, pick a bow to modify, click on Edit Database click the box "My Specs" and enter your specs here. 

Read how to do it here:
http://www.thearcheryprogram.com/tips-tricks/14-adding-your-bow

Huge swings usually mean that there is errant data input for the calculations, measure everything. 

I've used both AA and TAP Pro (I've never used pinwheel though) and I settled on TAP Pro, it was more accurate as to what I saw in the real world when shooting and tuning than the other.


----------



## FiveSD (Oct 27, 2017)

I have both AA and TAPpro... I am having trouble getting the update to work, tried working with TAP... spotty replies and not fixed yet.

With AA I tried to put in the shoot in marks and it gives me an error...

Despite TAPpro not updating, will the shoot in marks still work with measurements?
Shouldn’t matter if my bow isn’t listed, correct?

Anyone have an idea how to fix both?

OP, I do see a bit under spined but that would affect speeds and variables like your description. I know Chrono speeds can vary a lot with lightning. And I know most of the time I find AA is about 12 FPS Off what I am shooting for tapes.

thanks!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Stick to AA. TAP is unreliable. Make sure your AA input data is spot on and your all set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

